# Do you discuss Animal Crossing in real life?



## muffun (Nov 3, 2009)

^ topic above.

Personally, I don't, because my game stays in the game world. Plus none of my friends play Animal Crossing sooooo...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 3, 2009)

Not really, i may tell my bro the occasional DLC though.


----------



## Micah (Nov 3, 2009)

I've only done it once or twice.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2009)

I always google for DLC's, then my brother asks me about them, and that;'s the only time I do.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 3, 2009)

*Rarely,
But, that's how I got my friend into Wild World.
*


----------



## easpa (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 3, 2009)

Never have, never will.


----------



## Pear (Nov 3, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## DevilGopher (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont _want_ to, but my friend keeps going OMG (Insert nerd talk here).-.-


----------



## Silently (Nov 3, 2009)

I talk about it with my friends: I don't care what others think about me. No one should!!!


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 4, 2009)

i dont cuz none of my friends had it even if they did it wouldnt matter they dont have wifi

woot my 1000 post


----------



## Conor (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, never


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> i dont cuz none of my friends had it even if they did it wouldnt matter they dont have wifi
> 
> woot my 1000 post


That's a sad 1k post... =r

No not really unless it's somehow important I guess?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o Why does it say, RockmanEXE?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 4, 2009)

I do talk about it outside of the game, I even mentioned the club. lol


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Callie (Nov 22, 2009)

I tried a couple of times but my friend just never got into it. So no, I don't.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, but only with one of my friend. He plays Wild World daily.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 22, 2009)

agreed.
I don't talk to anyone about game stuff.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep i have it's just been to certain people who would understand or care what i'm talking about.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, I do.


----------



## IceZtar (Nov 22, 2009)

Sometimes but not much. MY friends aren't that serious about videogames. Some of them only just heard of MKWII :/ .


----------



## Tornado (Nov 22, 2009)

yea i talk about it outside the game bc i like to play with my friends on wifi


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?lolwut glitch!!!


----------



## juju246 (Nov 22, 2009)

no not really because non of my friends have the game or would like it, and even the ones who do have the game dont play


----------



## Zex (Nov 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Never have, never will.


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 22, 2009)

With my little sister, yes.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Never have, never will.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 22, 2009)

No , I don't !


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Nov 22, 2009)

I sometimes talk about it at school.  :O


----------



## djherorocks (Nov 22, 2009)

discussing animal crossing in real life will most likely lead to you getting your ass beat!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

NO!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

Hell NO. The second reason why I stopped playing is at the top of this page.


----------



## Slyfy (Nov 22, 2009)

djherorocks said:
			
		

> discussing animal crossing in real life will most likely lead to you getting your ass beat!


I risk it on a regular basis...


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 23, 2009)

Every once in awhile I do, with friends and my boyfriend, but not too often. =P


----------



## Lord Yuan (Nov 23, 2009)

Only when I mock it or talk about how it sucks compared to other games...but oh the memories of playing it when I loved the game....thats years ago now though...


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, with the 2 real life friends I have that play it.


----------



## Jingles (Nov 24, 2009)

None of my friends play but if something especially funny or weird happens I don't mind explaining a few things


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 24, 2009)

Rare. If ever


----------



## kenziegirl (Nov 24, 2009)

I do!


----------



## Susie (Jan 2, 2010)

In fact, I do. My whole family plays,(except for my dad) and we often talk about it at the dinner table.


----------



## Hedgie1 (Jan 2, 2010)

nah, i haven't play online often


----------



## fitzy (Jan 3, 2010)

God, no.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 3, 2010)

No


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 3, 2010)

nope


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I do, some look at me with wierd faces, and some carry the conversation with me. Lolololol.


----------



## Hal (Jan 4, 2010)

Sometimes on Rare occasions.


----------



## ZacShack (Jan 4, 2010)

I do, this is actua;lly how I got my friend crazy addicted to AC :/


----------



## GoodlyMike (Jan 4, 2010)

A couple of my friends play, so we usually talk about it only if we are bored. I could care less if someone said, "OMG YOU PLAY ANIMAL CROSSING?! WHAT ARE YOU A KID?". No one really cares though, so it's all good.


----------

